# How do i put a space bar back in a keyboard?



## levontraut

i do no tknow what it looks like underneath... but there is normaly a piece of wire that is under there acting like a spring........ slide it into the keyboard then pop the spacebar into its place. it should pop into place


----------



## Garyx24

It's time for a new keyboard. I broke the space bar like 4 years ago on the same keyboard


----------



## Darkcyde

When all else fails, lubricate.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

I have the same keyboard at work. I just popped the spacebar off mine to see if I could help (working really hard on a Friday afternoon







)...

It's really simply to re-attach. Slide the metal bracket into the plastic clips as shown below (the metal bracket enters the plastic clips at the back then slides forward) then flip the spacebar into it's normal position and push down until it snaps into place.


----------



## Dust

wow those bottom row keys are massive huge O_O

i wish i had massive huge bottom row keys..


----------



## Wheezo

Deleted, not helpful...


----------



## sabbathcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA;13909764*
> I have the same keyboard at work. I just popped the spacebar off mine to see if I could help (working really hard on a Friday afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...
> 
> It's really simply to re-attach. Slide the metal bracket into the plastic clips as shown below (the metal bracket enters the plastic clips at the back then slides forward) then flip the spacebar into it's normal position and push down until it snaps into place.


Thanks for the help, but this is what i have been doing, guess its time for a new board.


----------



## ripster

Wow. Those Dell spacebar stabilizers wires are at least twice the diameter of the flimsy BlackWidow and Xarmors.


----------



## NatIsrael972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*
> 
> I have the same keyboard at work. I just popped the spacebar off mine to see if I could help (working really hard on a Friday afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...
> 
> It's really simply to re-attach. Slide the metal bracket into the plastic clips as shown below (the metal bracket enters the plastic clips at the back then slides forward) then flip the spacebar into it's normal position and push down until it snaps into place.


This does help, thanks a lot! Wasted 15 minutes trying to fix it back xD


----------



## vivsthesadkeyboardguy

MCBrown.CA said:


> I have the same keyboard at work. I just popped the spacebar off mine to see if I could help (working really hard on a Friday afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...
> 
> It's really simply to re-attach. Slide the metal bracket into the plastic clips as shown below (the metal bracket enters the plastic clips at the back then slides forward) then flip the spacebar into it's normal position and push down until it snaps into place.


YOUR A LEGEND, THX SOOO MUCh i popped it off to see if i could clean , and i had no idea how to put it back, thx for helping.


----------



## _DannySaurusRex_

MCBrown.CA said:


> I have the same keyboard at work. I just popped the spacebar off mine to see if I could help (working really hard on a Friday afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...
> 
> It's really simply to re-attach. Slide the metal bracket into the plastic clips as shown below (the metal bracket enters the plastic clips at the back then slides forward) then flip the spacebar into it's normal position and push down until it snaps into place.


oh my god, i was trying for so long to try and put it back on becuase i popped it off to clean my keyboard and as soon as i saw your post i realised that i was doing it the wrong way. Thank you so much for your help


----------

